# Altolamprologus compressiceps can't open mouth



## Jobke (Oct 25, 2011)

Well i have about 2 months these fishes one of my Altolamprologus compressiceps just seems can't open mouth(always opened just a lil bit). So the point is when i feeding my fishes he swimming so fast, he just want to eat, push the food with the mouth, but unfortunately he do not take it in the mouth. Please help me guys.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

If it were mine, based upon the info given here, I'd net him up and, with wet hands, work his jaw (firm but gentle) open and shut, very gently pushing my thumb right under the back of his jaw joint while gently pulling the top of his head own with my forefinger.

I can't stress the "gentle" part enough, you shouldn't have to force anything. But seeing as he isn't able to eat unless you're able to fix this problem you might as well go for broke. If he's truly not eating he's only got a week or so anyway.

It sounds to me like he dislocated his jaw (Maybe ran into a rock or got into a fight?)


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Jobke, any news from the poor fish? Did you solve the problem?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

There is a bone, I call it the "switch blade" bone (possibly catiledge) that tears and get's stuck open.

Under normal circumstances, the red line "bone" goes in and out of the hole in the jaw (yellow) kinda like a switchblade. When the mouth is closed it is all the way inside the jaw.










A common problem that occurs in altolamps is that the tendon holding that switchblade bone in place tears and it is allowed to get stuck outside of its normal track










What sometimes works is if you "gently" apply pressure, pushing the top of the switchblade bone down just a little so it lines up with the hole again and then gently force the jaw closed. This sometimes works and sometimes not. Sometimes it will get stuck open again and there is nothing you can do.  I have found my fish with this condition eventually learn how to take in food and do ok.










Hope that helps,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey BioG, we should make a stick thread with this info as it happens so often. If you can think of a more eloquent way of describing this procedure, than I did, please help. I can work on the graphics. What do you think?


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

Razzo said:


> Hey BioG, we should make a stick thread with this info as it happens so often. If you can think of a more eloquent way of describing this procedure, than I did, please help. I can work on the graphics. What do you think?


Great idea. Your photos are also a very helpful aid.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno if you can see on this photo but the two comps on the left of this photo had this prob. One got better on its own the other needed the treatment suggested by Razzo and Big G at the time.









All the best James


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure I'd love to I'll pm a couple procedures a long with the priority of them :thumb: We don't want folks breaking out the scalpels and laughing gas too soon ( well maybe not the scalpels :lol: )

I find the most frustrating thing about treating "Horse face" in altos (My punks get it too from time to time) is that after going to all the trouble to net them etc. Yu get them fixed up and the next day after feeding them he's got it all over again.

The condition should be fixed asap so that it doesn't heal in the torn position. If it does (I have procrastinated this simple procedure before :roll: ) than you are better off yanking, slightly on the mouth to tear it yet again which you shouldn't do unless you're sure of yourself.

I think the most common mistake we make when trying to insure that they don't get a repeat of the problem is that we don't allow for it to heal.

In another thread I outlined a procedure in which (I have a friend who is a doc who set up a Tang tank in his waiting room) I/we basically pushed the jaw back into place and, using a single stitch, sewed the upper jaw to his nose. We left the stitch in for 2 months because he said human tendons are slower to heal than are bones and I figured that fish tendons would heal slower still due to cold blood etc.?

When we removed the stitch the fish was great, the stitch hole healed, although we discussed a nose ring :lol: and he has never torn the tendon since (He is still a big old BLack Zambian Calvus sitting in the waiting room.) .

Now I can't prove that the stitch did anything and I am too lazy to repair most fish this way. I think the best procedure is that which Razzo pointed out (WIth awesome pics BTW :thumb: ) but 
once you've got it bacj in place I would add that you should not feed him for up to two weeks (Watch to make sure he's not starving.) If you must feed them, feed floating pellets as Altos won't extend their jaw to feed from the surfsce because the suction effect is useless.

Don't worry if they're not accustomed tp surface feeding, if they're not eating they aint hungry enough (I tell my wife this very same things when the kids won't eat what's on their plates! :lol: )


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Just wondering, as for me this has so far been an all male problem. Has anyone had this in a female?

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Just wondering, as for me this has so far been an all male problem. Has anyone had this in a female?
> 
> All the best James


Yes.


----------



## teohha (Mar 27, 2013)

Just discovered one of my Altos 2 days ago with this problem and found this amazingly helpful post.

Now the question is, should I try to realign the jaw if my fish is still able to eat (albeit with some awkwardness).

Thanks in advance..


----------



## DanNunes (Jun 21, 2017)

I have read many articles about this issue involving Altolamps Calcus and Compressiceps.. One of them talked about a cirurgical procedure to fix the fallen mouth.. I have a friend who is a veterinarian and I asked him to help me. I will let down the video on youtube with the surgery.. but it is important to say some words...

- this was made 1 day after the problem occurs
- I can't warranty this procedure
- there was now 4 months after this and the fish stills ok.. but i can't say it is totally free of problems

So.. if someone wants to try i am not responsable..

Here is the video!!





Tks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry for the broken threads to my photos. I did some maintenance to my photo hoisting account some time ago and screwed up most of my images. LOL too because my images were ranking pretty high on the search engines for several species. The glory is all gone :lol:


----------



## ambull (Jun 14, 2005)

Vet or no vet, in 100 years I could never accomplish this "surgery" lol


----------

